# What are my chances of passing? Not very high I would guess.



## Kelphyr (7 Sep 2008)

I've always wanted to have military career however I doubt I'd pass the medical exam. I was gonna go for Combat Engineer or Armoured Soldier and I was glaring at the electronic jobs however the course seems ... how shall I put it mentally dangerous?

I was born with High Blood Pressure, I don't take medicine for it or anything and I've survived so far and I'm Dyslexic with ADD. First I doubt they take anybody with high blood pressure. And secondly I had an accient when I was 2 and part of the front of my head has been reconstructed and so it may not be as solid as normal people... although aren't we wearing half cracked nuts on our heads?

What do you think? Thin chances?

Regards,
Kelp.


----------



## dangerboy (7 Sep 2008)

The best people to talk to would be the recruiting centre, as no mater what we say it does not mater it is what the medical staff that do your physical say that counts.


----------



## Kelphyr (7 Sep 2008)

Yeah I know, I tried contacting the medical staff for more information however after multiple calls I wasn't able to talk to one, they don't pick up or answer to messages. So I though I'd get an idea here since I have to do a whole lot of steps before I can apply or even get to the medical test in which case I don't wana waste my time doing something just to get refused like my friend.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2008)

Kelphyr said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, I tried contacting the medical staff for more information however after multiple calls I wasn't able to talk to one, they don't pick up or answer to messages. So I though I'd get an idea here since I have to do a whole lot of steps before I can apply or even get to the medical test in which case I don't wana waste my time doing something just to get refused like my friend.



How do you know what steps you must take before you apply?

Your friend's experience is his/hers alone; not yours.

The only way you will find out is to have your Medical done and for them to decide what steps you may have to take, if any, to meet the criteria to join the CF.  Right now you can only guess.  No one here can give you any VALID advice on your personal condition, as we don't know all the facts, nor are we qualified medically to give you advice.

Go to the CFRC and they will be able to give you the information you need.


----------



## Kelphyr (7 Sep 2008)

You misunderstood, there are quite a few things I have to do to be able to apply. I could apply but without the pre-requirements I'd be refused. Like I'd have to finish my 3rd of french which means going back to school and use money I don't have heh.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Sep 2008)

Thats why its best you get in touch with your friendly neighbourhood spi...ummm Recruiting Centre as they have all the best information available.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2008)

Kelphyr said:
			
		

> You misunderstood, there are quite a few things I have to do to be able to apply. I could apply but without the pre-requirements I'd be refused. Like I'd have to finish my 3rd of french which means going back to school and use money I don't have heh.




 ???

What does that have to do with your original post asking about your Medical?




			
				Kelphyr said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to have military career however I doubt I'd pass the medical exam. I was gonna go for Combat Engineer or Armoured Soldier and I was glaring at the electronic jobs however the course seems ... how shall I put it mentally dangerous?
> 
> I was born with High Blood Pressure, I don't take medicine for it or anything and I've survived so far and I'm Dyslexic with ADD. First I doubt they take anybody with high blood pressure. And secondly I had an accient when I was 2 and part of the front of my head has been reconstructed and so it may not be as solid as normal people... although aren't we wearing half cracked nuts on our heads?
> 
> ...





GO TO the CFRC.  They have all the current criteria you need to join the CF.

You can also look FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA ?

Then you can read some of the topics in Recruiting.


----------

